# Help the college kid out!



## schmidty2 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys! My name is Nate, and I'm a Graphic Design student looking to finally buy my first DSLR, but I'm not too sure where to start. I have had my eyes on the Nikon D40 for a while now, but have recently been struggling with my final decision because I don't know if I should "go bigger...". The other two I was looking at is the D60 and Canon XSi.

Also, I found a website that sells good package deals for really CHEAP (because I'm a college kid, remember?). Is it too good to be true, or the real deal?: BroadwayPhoto.com

Thanks for listening, and I look forward to hearing what you have to say!


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 25, 2008)

scam!

http://www.bizrate.com/ratings_guide/cust_reviews__mid--27931.html

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Broadway_Photo


----------



## Joves (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah and if I remember right arent they under like 3 or 4 other names or, is that one of the other more common ones that popup. The most reputable dealers to name just two I deal with are B&H and, Adorama.


----------



## ryan7783 (Jul 26, 2008)

hey schmidty, I sent you a PM but I don't know if it went through


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 27, 2008)

well, personally, I shoot Sony and love love LOVE my a700, but if you're only chosing between the canon and nikon, i guess i'd say either the d80 or XSi, if you're buying any used lenses, you'll have trouble with the d40 because it only takes lenses with a motor in them.


----------



## Zansho (Jul 27, 2008)

Broadway Photo folks are big bait and switchers.  I'd avoid them if I were you.  

Instead, shop at B&H or Adorama.  Both have used DSLR's for sale too, and often you can get a refurbished 30D (which is what I think you should go for) for around 500 dollars.  

First word of advice - don't get too caught up in the megapixel hype.  8-10 MP is plenty for what most people do, unless for some reason, you plan to print billboard sized prints.  For that, I'd recommend a large format camera and a nice scanner.

I'd also go to a camera store and play with the bodies.  XSI is a bit small for my hands, even with a battery grip.  I love my 40D and 5D, they're perfect, and they also have a better control layout than any of the Rebel Xseries.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 27, 2008)

if the XSI is anything like the XTi in size, then yea, its too small for my hands as well. I think the nikons have a deeper grip and sonys have even deeper grips which was one reason i chose the a100 as my first DSLR. I only have experience with some higher end nikons and sony though, pretty much no canon


----------

